
Ask HN: Is this excellent blog(The C10K problem) still relevent? - mangatmodi
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kegel.com&#x2F;c10k.html#1:1 - Last update was 6 years ago, is there any new developments in Operating systems to improve highly concurrent designs?
======
PaulHoule
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nginx](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nginx)

happened. Circa 2002 I tried a number of open source "single-process" web
servers and had problems with data corruption.

Today I think NGINX is what Apache was in 2000. It 'just works', handles 10k+
connections, etc.

